# New owner of a 1977 pacific seacraft Mariah cutter 31’ in Merritt island Fl



## 1 moken (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

Nice ! They definitely have a sea-going cockpit, no doubt.


----------



## 1 moken (Feb 23, 2012)

oldmanmirage said:


> Nice ! They definitely have a sea-going cockpit, no doubt.


Good morning !!! Yes indeed. When I got the boat first thing ( being single and looking ) was damn an instant “ hot tub “ get your use out of it lol !!! So to that end. I have black rubber roofing material that fits and fills with water just big enough for 2. Enjoy!!!


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Congratulations! Those are great boats. Hope you weathered Nicole without any problems. I’m just down the road from you at Harbortown…


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

After you get out of the hot tub it looks like you'll be doing some varnishing.


----------



## 1 moken (Feb 23, 2012)

bigdogandy said:


> Congratulations! Those are great boats. Hope you weathered Nicole without any problems. I’m just down the road from you at Harbortown…


Bellow neighbor !!! How is it since the new owners took over. Bar/ restaurant any good


paulk said:


> After you get out of the hot tub it looks like you'll be doing some varnishing.


naw !!! I like the natural look of it. Some are just varnish sniffers. Not I !!! Lol


----------

